
Survey finds Facebook banned by 70% of British Companies - pg
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/07/27/nface127.xml
======
ivankirigin
Any numbers on the percentage of users who are professionals? Considering the
college roots, my guess is it isn't too high. I'd like to see trends on growth
in the UK as well, across demographics.

Another note: banning a site in hopes that your employees will be more
productive is a waste of time (pun intended). Wasting time on social networks
while at work is a symptom of a bigger problem.

~~~
nickb
"Another note: banning a site in hopes that your employees will be more
productive is a waste of time (pun intended). Wasting time on social networks
while at work is a symptom of a bigger problem."

I disagree. People are obviously addicted to these social sites and if you
make it impossible for them to get another "hit", they will wean off it in a
day or two. I wouldn't call this a 'bigger problem', everyone has some
weaknesses.

~~~
ivankirigin
There is an inverse correlation between how much I like a job/task and how
much time I waste on the internet. I'm sure lots of people are like me.

